#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Marketing Strategies >  >  Top 5 LinkedIn Best Practices That Marketing Professionals Need to Follow

## Bhavya

As the leading social networking platform for professionals, LinkedIn is a beast of its own. Unlike other social media channels like Facebook or Twitter, LinkedIn manages your professional social connections with like-minded people. With effective LinkedIn best practices, you can use the full potential of LinkedIn to your business’s benefit. So, here are the top five LinkedIn best practices that marketing professionals need to follow in 2021.

*1. Know What Type of Content to Post*

Clickable ContentAudience SpecificPique InterestsIndustry EventsVisually AppealingCareer Angle
*2. Encourage Employees to Share Brand Content*
*3. Include LinkedIn Pulse into Your Content Strategy*
*4. Don’t Ever Go Stale*

Post FrequentlyEngageAlways UpdateAdd VideosPost Career OpportunitiesHumanize Your LinkedIn Page
*5. Measure Success With LinkedIn Analytics*

Visitor DemographicPage ViewsUnique VisitorImpressionsEngagementsClicksFollowers AcquiredAudience

----------

